# Help identifying some plants



## schmiggle (Oct 10, 2016)

I picked up a succulent and a cactus about a week ago.  I got names on both of them, but I didn't realize how unspecific the names I was given were.

This was sold to me as a Kalanchoe.  I think that's correct, because I found an article about had kalanchoe that had the same species in a picture, but given that there are something like 150 species of kalanchoe, I'd love to know which species, mainly for interest but possibly a little bit for care:




And here is a cactus that was sold to me as a fishhook cactus.  My guess is something in Sclerocactus _sensu lato_, perhaps Glandulicactus uncinatus.



Any ideas?


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 22, 2016)

No idea whatsoever, but awesome looking specimens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks so much!  I'm fairly certain the Kalanchoe is Kalanchoe luciae, and I'm guessing something like Glandulicactus wrightii for the cactus, but cactuses are pretty hard to id.  Do you keep any succulents?


----------

